# Cuban Cichlid



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

I was wondering what other people knew of this cichlid. Are they hard to find/order? I saw one and thought to myself that I just had to have one.
http://www.pbase.com/pschia/image/17125977


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Cubans are awesome, im considering doing a pair in my 90g tank, the scientific name is Nandopsis tetracanthus, one of my favorites! Jeff Rapps has them in right now, as far as being hard to find it really all depends on where you live, *** never seen them for sale in my neck of the woods.


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, net fish. Get about 8'' very cool patterns. Pretty easy to find online, although i haven't seen any around here in wisconsin.

Good luck,
Art


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's suposed to be _tetracantha_ because _Nandopsis_ is a female genus.

I believe they need really hot temps compared to most centrals, but very pretty. Our really good LFS has them, but then I think they order from rapps ... :lol:


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

never seen em before, they look really cool, kinda jagish kinda oscarish.


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

I just gave my pair back to its original owner after it bred for me. I think he is selling it too. Its a breeding pair. Male is about 5-6 inches. Female about 4 inches. When these lay eggs, there are literally thousands of eggs which means thousands of fry. He posts on aquabid as biyoka.

I should be able to sell some fries in about a month or two.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

Ctrl_Alt_Dlt said:


> I just gave my pair back to its original owner after it bred for me. I think he is selling it too. Its a breeding pair. Male is about 5-6 inches. Female about 4 inches. When these lay eggs, there are literally thousands of eggs which means thousands of fry. He posts on aquabid as biyoka.
> 
> I should be able to sell some fries in about a month or two.


What part of Minn do you live in?


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

I am from the Twin Cities.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)




----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

The Cuban Cichlid is one of my favorite fish! They have great attitude and love to eat!

These are not my fish.


----------



## Nathan43 (Jul 9, 2007)

They are just awesome!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Man, just when I think I have all the fish on my wish list! Oscarlover that is one nice fish :thumb:


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Dlt (Sep 3, 2008)

oscarlover43055---if I recall correctly, that first pic is not a real cuban. I saw it on another msg board. Someone photoshopped it from a flowerhorn. If you look real closely, you can see some edits. I would be very very impressed if that guy existed. Great pics though!


----------

